# Harnesses



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I wanted to start a thread for harnesses. There are a few of us that have had a hard time finding the perfect one. Please share you likes/dislikes and pictures here  (if you would not mind) Thanks everyone!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

im not a huge fan of the puppia step in harness , i found my chi's can pull out of them , they also stretched after a few uses


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I have had Chloe in a kitten harness for a while now because I could not find ANYTHING that fit her. I ordered 2 different styles off of GW little, Both S.L. harness. One was a step in and one called tinkie. The step in did not work for Chloe, there was a "bulge" in the chest. The velcro one seem to fit ok, but small. I called and ordered a bigger size, still waiting for it to come. In the meantime, you guys introduced me to park avenue harnesses. I just ordered one! I will see what one fits chloe the best. I am secretly hoping they both do! ..LOL 
here is the park ave one...
Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Alice 1!
and the S.L. one 
Small Dog Harness - Susan Lanci's Tinkie's Garden Tinkie


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

sugarbaby said:


> im not a huge fan of the puppia step in harness , i found my chi's can pull out of them , they also stretched after a few uses


Thats a bummer  what do you use now?


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

4bsingreece said:


> Thats a bummer  what do you use now?


i think think the ipuppy one are the best


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bg can pull her leg out of the Ipuppyone (no matter how much I adjust it) and the Puppia Vest Harness. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I got a couple of harnesses for Rocky.

I got 2 Puppias. I like the brown one better because the black one streched out a little. I think Puppias are too hot for the summer though.









I also made one myself which I really like.









And I got 2 Red Dingo harnesses. They are really nice but I find the back strap a little short. But thats really the only thing I would change on it, otherwise its a brilliant harness.









And I also bought a Rogz Alpinist harness for Rocky, which unfortunately came in the wrong colour . I have heard a lot of good things about it though. It's really nice and soft and the back strap has a good length.









I generally like the normal H-harnesses best and would always chose them over Puppias or other ones.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow! This is all great information!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This is really useful for me, as I make harnesses, but I don't really use them on my dogs. I make figure H, figure X and step-in ones. I recommend the step-in for puppies as it is the most adjustable, but Im always asked which are best for dogs that pull. Mine have X harnesses, just because they are the cheapest/easiest to make! They don't pull, even in collars, so I have no idea. 
I make all the straps on mine adjustable, I don't know why commercial ones aren't made this way, it isn't difficult or much more expensive to do.


----------



## Kayota (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a cheapo Walmart step-in that's a little on the big size for my dog but I've always liked step-in harnesses because they fit my dog better than most harnesses even if it's not perfect. Only problem is if you grab the harness and lift upwards the dog will slide backward out of the thing LOL so if you use harnesses to lift the step-in is a poor choice.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Puppia original mesh harness (perfect for summer, very light)












Puppia vest harness 













Puppia vest harness thicker fabric (great for colder months)












Park Avenue adjustable harness (comes with choice of style, buckle and girth size)













These are my favorite harness types. Also I wanted to mention that yes
Puppia harnesses no matter the style do stretch with wear, but they regain
shape after a machine wash and dry, and with care last several years.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm about to order a Park Avenue harness for Gemma right now, but I can't decide between one of the interchangeable bows harnesses that come with three bows that you can snap on and off or a patterned harness with an added white flower pin. Decisions!

I like the interchangeable bows ones the most, but I'm worried the bows might freak her out if they're really big.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey Lyn currently has 2 harnesses, one is a step in (from petsmart) and I do not like it and I have only used it like 3 times and I've had it about 6 months. I don't care for step ins for small dogs. 
She also has a cat harness H style that is light pink with reflective silver hearts (also from petsmart) that I got on clearance for less than 3 bucks. I do use that one.
Sophia has a purple H style one that is also made for cats and is from petsmart too. 
I am going to order each girl a Park Avenue harness and matching lead. One dog at a time and see how I like them. I love the look and the fact that they do not pull on the neck of the dog.
There is nowhere here good to buy a harness. Petsmart has the biggest variety and even their smallest dog harnesses made for "teacup" breeds as they call it *rolls eyes*, do not fit my dogs. So I have to get cat harnesses.
And since I walk my dogs daily and audrey is a service dog, harness are a must. 
I will add that anyone looking for a harness for a larger breed, I bought my shar-pei a kong brand collar, harness, and lead set from petsmart. I am VERY pleased with these products. They are sturdy and good quality.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby has an ipuppyone and a puppia. Now my goal is to get a Park Avenue one. They are adorable, so fashionable and affordable!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I'm about to order a Park Avenue harness for Gemma right now, but I can't decide between one of the interchangeable bows harnesses that come with three bows that you can snap on and off or a patterned harness with an added white flower pin. Decisions!
> 
> I like the interchangeable bows ones the most, but I'm worried the bows might freak her out if they're really big.


I got one with put the bow for now. I wanted to make sure it was a good fit for Chloe. I want the black and pink one!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I just bought this one for Gemma:

Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Interchange-a-Bow Harness Pink!

I really like the interchangeable bow idea. Just buy another bow when you want to refresh the look of the harness or change it for the specific season/holiday. There's quite a selection of separately sold bows to choose from. Since the shipping is free, I'll just order some more once I tire of these three. And I'm sure she'll come out with new bows or make custom bows on request. She seems really great about making customized things.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Caitlin, that one is adorable!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you! I hope she doesn't freak out over the bows on her back, lol. I can imagine her being terrified of them.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Aww that's going to be adorable on Gemma! What is the shipping free on? The harness of separate bows?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Everything on the site is free shipping to anywhere. Don't know if it's a limited time offer or if it's always like that, but it's awesome!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Holy crap, I'm so excited now, lol. I was too stingy to buy a matching lead. I've just spent way too much on stuff for her lately so I have to stop for a bit. I have a plain black one that will have to do for now.

Now she has the harness, a bunch of new toys, and a beautiful necklace made by Wicked Pixie on the way!  Spoiled monster!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That's awesome! I'm ordering Audrey's this Friday! I go out of town on June 14th. I'm hoping it'll be here by then since she travels with me she can have it for the trip!
Gemma sounds a little spoiled indeed  just like my girls haha they have their own betroom, serta mattress and special made quilt  they are too sweet not to be spoiled and they are too cute not to have the prettiest of items of course lol


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Holly's first harness from PetSmart. It was functional, but didn't look very comfortable:









Holly's step in Puppia in green apple. It's a wee bit too big for her (got it in a medium), but I like it a lot better than the one above:









Holly's newest Puppia called the Rite-Fit. I love this one best of all. Not only does it have mesh so it's great for summer, but there are clasps and velcro around the neck:









And last, but not least, Holly's Puppia below in my siggy. I got it the same time as the green apple, so it's a medium as well.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Caitlin, I think for your little girl the flower would be too big. I never tried the
interchangeable bows though. But they look tiny, I think it's the right choice 
for little Gem.



Audreybabypup, I thought I should mention, I don't think this applies to your
dogs, but just in case, if your dog pulls on lead I don't recommend the Park
Avenue harnesses, because they do go around the neck, lower than a collar
but still around it.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks LS. No my girls walk right next to me. Thank you tho for looking out for my girlies


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

The Park Ave ones do put pressure on the throat. Bailey pulls when she gets excited and ends up choking. I would not recommend this one for any dog that pulls. I'm with LS on this one!!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

That's the reason why I don't like the Park Avenue harnesses and personally wouldn't buy one. But they are pretty.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Huly said:


> Bg can pull her leg out of the Ipuppyone (no matter how much I adjust it) and the Puppia Vest Harness. Any thoughts?


is it the one that adjust at the neck also ? some dont adjust at the neck , im not fond of those ones


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Rocky said:


> I got a couple of harnesses for Rocky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i found the smallest rogz one the only harness to fit when my girls were little , i know it fitted keona when she was only 620grams would have gone small enough to fit a ferret


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I know, they seem brilliant. Fit really small puppys but get big enough to still fit when they grow up. They even fit Rocky who is quite big for a Chi. Now I am even more annoyed it came in a girly colour and not in the colour I ordered .


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Here's a pic of Bailey in her Puppia harness I bought a long time ago. It doesn't push against her throat.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

tillie has a park avenue one !  i love them ! XD i will post pics later as shes asleep right now!  x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie only has one harness. Gasp! The reason is because it's the best harness i've come across. I love it. It's so quick to put on, because it has velcro, but there's also a collar type thing on the front so she can't slip out of it. I was just looking at this one by RC Pet Products at the pet store today that seems similar to some of the puppia ones, and I'm thinking about bringing her there to try it on. *Edited to add that her grandpa bought this for her! Haha. I am not a Harley rider.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

this is tillies !  : Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Valerie 2!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> *Edited to add that her grandpa bought this for her! Haha. I am not a Harley rider.


But I bet Odie is a Harley rider, right?!  Cute, funny harness.



theshanman97 said:


> this is tillies !  : Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Valerie 2!


I almost bought that one, Shannon! I was going to get it without the bow and was going to add a flower instead, but I decided to go with one of the interchangeable bow harnesses.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I almost bought that one, Shannon! I was going to get it without the bow and was going to add a flower instead, but I decided to go with one of the interchangeable bow harnesses.


Seriously it is stunning! XD i hand washed it and the bow ect. came out fine! AND it has the perfect fit! i normally put stuff on tillie when shes on her back like a baby (LOL) so when i did that it felt and looked tight but when i turned her over it was fine! i think when their on the backs their little tummies puff out LOL x:toothy8:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

LittleGemma said:


> But I bet Odie is a Harley rider, right?!  Cute, funny harness.


Ha! Yes. She's bad to the bone.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Chloes SL harness came yesterday! It is a tiny bit big but I like it!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That harness is beautiful, Nichole! Looks great on little Chloe.


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> This is really useful for me, as I make harnesses, but I don't really use them on my dogs. I make figure H, figure X and step-in ones.


Where did you find patterns for them? If I ever get finished with working on my yard ** sigh** I would like to make Paco some harnesses.


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

I have the same problem. I have bought several step ins and a puppia and I look down and Carlos is out if them! I have tried adjusting them every way. He us a Houdini!! He doesn't run when he gets out or anything but it really scares me that he could get hurt so don't walk him out of yard as much as I would like.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I've been wanting a park avenue for a while now but yesterday I ordered a harness off Etsy. Its so cute and its an H style, which is my favorite. I'm also getting a 6 foot matching lead along with it. The lady said the harness she has already made and she will make the lead over the weekend and ship them out Monday. I'm so excited! I'll let you know how good the harness is once I receive it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> I've been wanting a park avenue for a while now but yesterday I ordered a harness off Etsy. Its so cute and its an H style, which is my favorite. I'm also getting a 6 foot matching lead along with it. The lady said the harness she has already made and she will make the lead over the weekend and ship them out Monday. I'm so excited! I'll let you know how good the harness is once I receive it.




Woman SHARE the link!!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oops hehe sorry... It is:

The Pink Daisy XS Adjustable Pet Harness by LuLusCollars on Etsy


And the lady is very nice I emailed her to ask about a matching lead and she made a listing for me for the lead. The lead will be adjustable up to 6ft long. I think this harness will be great on Audrey. The bright pink and daisys really suit her peppy hyper bubbly personality. The bow on it is removable. I like that because I love bows  but if we are out camping or hiking or something the bow can come off so it doesn't get ruined.the lady said she will ship it out Monday so I'm hoping it will arrive by Friday. Oh and another thing I like is that the release buckle is pink and matches the harness and isn't black so it kinda blends and doesn't stick out ha.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Audreybabypup said:


> Oops hehe sorry... It is:
> 
> The Pink Daisy XS Adjustable Pet Harness by LuLusCollars on Etsy
> 
> ...


OMG, I LOVE that! Uh oh! Hide my credit card!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Suzn said:


> Where did you find patterns for them? If I ever get finished with working on my yard ** sigh** I would like to make Paco some harnesses.


I don't have patterns, mine are made from extra lightweight nylon webbing rather than sewn fabric. Sewing isn't my strong point, all my collars leads etc are glued and riveted as well for extra strength. I can show you how I make them if you want, but I do use things that most people don't have lying around (like a soldering iron for example.)


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> OMG, I LOVE that! Uh oh! Hide my credit card!


Haha I know I love it too! I can't wait to get it. I hope I its made well. Now I need a good one for Sophia, I think I'll get hers from park avenue unless something just catches my eye as this one for Audrey did.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> Oops hehe sorry... It is:
> 
> The Pink Daisy XS Adjustable Pet Harness by LuLusCollars on Etsy



It's very cute. You picked the nicest one.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

That one is adorable!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> It's very cute. You picked the nicest one.


Thanks LS, ya I like this one in particular for Audrey. I wasn't caught by her other ones really. I'll get Sophia's from Park Avenue I'm pretty sure.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Audreybabypup said:


> Thanks LS, ya I like this one in particular for Audrey. I wasn't caught by her other ones really. I'll get Sophia's from Park Avenue I'm pretty sure.



How come you don't get the girls the same thing?
I always match my boys...is that weird? lol


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually my dogs are color coded lol I know that's weird but Audrey is really bubbly and hyper and Pink just goes with her, and Sophia I more calm and mature so I get her aqua blue or baby blue. They do have some matching things like they each have a matching cableknit sweater but Audrey's is pink and Sophia's is blue even tho its the same style sweater. I have everything in their color. In their bedroom I painted it their colors and my shar-pei's color is purple haha. So no I don't think you're weird for matching your boys at all. I like to match my girls but I just like to pick them each a color that I think suits them best.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

okchic said:


> I have the same problem. I have bought several step ins and a puppia and I look down and Carlos is out if them! I have tried adjusting them every way. He us a Houdini!! He doesn't run when he gets out or anything but it really scares me that he could get hurt so don't walk him out of yard as much as I would like.


Lacey's a Houdini Chi, too! I've tried Puppia, ipuppyone, step-ins, every harness in PetSmart/Petco/local pet stores. She gets her legs through the leg holes EVERY TIME, back out, and takes off like a bullet. She's also a puller/twirler.
There is only 1 harness I've found that she has been (so far) unable to free herself from without a struggle). That harness is a piece of crap, compared to other brands (it's a tiny mesh one from Target). It's designed horribly and cheaply, but the head hole is big enough to get her head through, but we both have to pull pretty hard to get thing thing off of her. It'd be okay if the head hole was adjustable...and if the adjustment on the chest didn't loosen every time she walks. 

I can't afford $40 for a harness; and I'm pretty sure she'd escape ANYTHING. I think I'm SOL.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

sugarbaby said:


> is it the one that adjust at the neck also ? some dont adjust at the neck , im not fond of those ones


She has gotten her leg out of both so I am trying to find a new BG proof harness


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Our park ave on just came! I LOVE IT!!!!!! I wish I had ordered a bow  can someone tell me how they attach?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oooh, it's so pretty! Chloe looks like she's smiling, haha. She's proud of her new harness!

For the regular harnesses like that, you have to order one with a bow made on it. I don't think there are bows you can attach otherwise, but you can buy a flower pin from the website and attach that (which would look PERFECT with that pattern, in my opinion!). She makes special interchange-a-bow harnesses, though, that have a snap for attaching snap-on bows. That's the kind I bought. The harness comes with three changeable bows and you can buy snap-on bows separately for $3 each. The only downside is that the interchange-a-bow harnesses don't come in pretty patterns. They are just solid colors. So without a bow on, they will look pretty boring.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I knew you could help me caitlin, thank you!  Well thats a bummer I am going to see if I can come up with something....


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

OMG Chloe looks too cute


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

No problem! Do you not like the flower pins? I think they are gorgeous, I just liked the idea of having three different bows to switch around better. But I almost got a regular patterned harness like you did for Chloe and a separate flower pin to attach. I still might later because I really like the patterned harnesses. The flower pins are like the one Chanel is wearing that LS posted. If not, I'm sure you can make your own bow to attach, or buy some sort of bow and glue a simple pin to the back or something.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Caitlin, I have a friend that does bows... I ordered this one. I am just going to sew a loop to clip it through when I want it on


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

After all the money I've spent on harnesses, my favs turned out to be cheap $11 things from Wal Mart!!!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

That bow is beautiful! That will match so perfectly with the harness you got. You'll have to take a picture of Chloe while she has it attached to her harness. She'll look darling.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

That flower bow you are getting is so cute. That will go great with that harness for Chloe


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

It should be here tomorrow! Then I gotta get snapping pics for a siggy!!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Where's my harness, dangit?! :foxes15:

Haha, no, it will probably be here next week. I actually mailed Kelly from Park Avenue on Monday morning to let her know that my Mom and I had made separate purchases to be shipped to my address, and she said she noticed and that she'd be shipping them out later that day. So hopefully it will be here early next week!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

I am mailing you a package today


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> I am mailing you a package today


WOOHOO!!! :foxes_207:

Gemma has so many packages on the way right now. It's like Christmas in June for her. She's a spoiled little monkey!


----------



## Mary J (Mar 26, 2012)

Ohhhh, she is picture perfect in her new harness! What a darling face!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so here is the latest on my harness fiasco.... I recieved the other harness. It's from gw little. It is the no choke strappy harness. I loved it. I use the past tense becaus Chloe chewed right through it. I think it took her 15 minutes total. That being said .... Loved it for breifly  Moving on, her flower came for her park ave harness. I love it!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

That one is really cute but can she get her front legs out of it?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Park Avenue harnesses are the only ones that my crew cannot get a leg out of/caught in.

She looks darling in hers. VERY girly with the bow addition!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Park Avenue harnesses are the only ones that my crew cannot get a leg out of/caught in.
> 
> She looks darling in hers. VERY girly with the bow addition!


I am debating getting BG one for her birthday as she is a contortionist and can get out of everything else! :foxes15:

Does it pull on her neck? She is not a puller but I try to keep everything away from their necks too just to be safe.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

The bow is adorable! It matches perfectly. Sorry to hear that Chloe chewed through her GW Little harness. Those are expensive! 

Still waiting on my Park Avenue harness and lead to arrive. I can't wait, even though Gemma is still terrible at walking. We took her out in town today. She will walk a little, but after about 50 feet of very slow, cautious walking and stopping to sniff EVERYTHING, she just plops her butt on the ground and decides she is not taking another step.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Chloe did that! the trainer suggested going behind her and givin her a little tap on the hiney ... And it worked!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oooh, I will have to give that a try. I could probably have my boyfriend stand behind her while we walk and give her a little nudge when she decides to stop moving. I'm hoping the treats you sent us will help train her to follow me on her leash, too.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey's harness arrived yesterday! I'm going to open a thread with her photo so you guys can see it


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm having a hard time finding one that works for her. The Puppias come right over her head, Park Ave ones choke her, and the Y ones don't fit well no matter how I adjust them. Anyone use vest types?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Missygal said:


> ...Anyone use vest types?



I use the Puppia vest ones, I love them. My favorite!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> I use the Puppia vest ones, I love them. My favorite!


I think that's the one tried and it comes right over her head. Other than that, I like them.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Missygal said:


> I think that's the one tried and it comes right over her head. Other than that, I like them.



Have you tried the original Puppia style?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here is a link so you know what I mean...

original Puppia

CHOOSE COLOR & SIZE - PUPPIA - SOFT MESH DOG HARNESS | eBay



vest Puppia

ANY SIZE - PUPPIA - DOG HARNESS VEST - MESH COLLECTION | eBay


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Have you tried the original Puppia style?


No I haven't, maybe I'll give it a try. Thanks!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You know what else might work? An H harness. Have you tried one before?


There are many choices, in fabric and in leather. I personally prefer leather.
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=227RT4OtLeaf0AGO6IizAw


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> You know what else might work? An H harness. Have you tried one before?
> 
> 
> There are many choices, in fabric and in leather. I personally prefer leather.
> https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=227RT4OtLeaf0AGO6IizAw


That's what I meant when I wrote Y lol. Oops! Ya I don't like those.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well then...I just don't know, haha, I'm all out of ideas! :lol:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Ooh wait! I got one more...

this style might work for you! 

: PuppiaUS.com :


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Well then...I just don't know, haha, I'm all out of ideas! :lol:


I'm going to look into the Original Puppia. Looks good!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

What about this style
Choke Free Step-In Harness for Small Dogs


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Ooh wait! I got one more...
> 
> this style might work for you!
> 
> : PuppiaUS.com :


That's the kind I want! I have an old no name but it's too small for her now. Thanks!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

4bsingreece said:


> What about this style
> Choke Free Step-In Harness for Small Dogs


I saw those too! I like a little more to them tho.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

4bsingreece said:


> What about this style
> Choke Free Step-In Harness for Small Dogs



It seems that these are very popular, people like them. Personally I don't, I find them a bit uncomfortable, they cut the armpits.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> It seems that these are very popular, people like them. Personally I don't, I find them a bit uncomfortable, they cut the armpits.


That's what I was thinking!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Missygal said:


> That's the kind I want! I have an old no name but it's too small for her now. Thanks!



They are great! But I warn you they are made MUCH smaller than the other
Puppia styles. So pay close attention to the measurements, instead of just
looking at the small, medium, large labels.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> They are great! But I warn you they are made MUCH smaller than the other
> Puppia styles. So pay close attention to the measurements, instead of just
> looking at the small, medium, large labels.


Ok I will!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Yaaaay! Gemma's Park Avenue harness and lead arrived today. They're so cute! The bows are perfect and not too big at all for her. I love it but she HATES it, lol. Poor Gemma. Whenever I get one of those shipping envelopes in the mail, she runs away with her tailed tucked between her legs. She knows it's something I'm going to put on her. 

I will post pics later today. We are going to go for a bike ride and a picnic this afternoon down by a lake in the woods.  The sun is finally out again in Sweden!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

LittleGemma said:


> I just bought this one for Gemma:
> 
> Designer dog harness, small dog harness, dog walking harness. - Interchange-a-Bow Harness Pink!
> 
> I really like the interchangeable bow idea. Just buy another bow when you want to refresh the look of the harness or change it for the specific season/holiday. There's quite a selection of separately sold bows to choose from. Since the shipping is free, I'll just order some more once I tire of these three. And I'm sure she'll come out with new bows or make custom bows on request. She seems really great about making customized things.


Those are pretty!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

But aint it fun shopping for them,lol


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

missydawn said:


> But aint it fun shopping for them,lol


Yes! And addicting!


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Here is a link so you know what I mean...
> 
> original Puppia
> 
> ...


These are really nice and are a great price. For some reason they just don't fit Venus. They're both real loose around the neck. 

I just got some Snoozer car seats for the dogs so I had to get harnesses. The one that fits all of my toy dogs (Yorkie, Toy Poodle, and Chihuahua) is called Doggie Designs Choke Free step in harness in size XS. It's also a mesh harness.

CHOKE FREE Dog Harness Doggie Design PINK LADY Step In Vest | eBay


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I got a Dog Whisperer harness at petco. I like it well enough. Got the small and it is ajusted down as small as it will go. I hope he never outgrows it.:coolwink:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> It seems that these are very popular, people like them. Personally I don't, I find them a bit uncomfortable, they cut the armpits.


That is exactly how I feel too. I dont care for step ins.


----------

